# Don't know what to do, multiple problems



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

If this were my Cruze and it was still under warranty, I'd try a different dealership for service. If out of warranty, I'd be looking for a competent independent mechanic to work on the issues. As for handing it down to one of my children, I'd hold off on that decision until things got corrected. How many miles on the odo? 

The transmission behavior was indeed normal for the 2011 automatics. That's why they did some major changes to the transmission for 2012, both mechanically and electronically. No retrofixes for the 2011s. Chances are your water pump is toast (like a lot of them) as the Cruze is on its third water pump design now. Chevy recently announced an extended warranty for the Cruze 1.4L water pump. IIRC it's now covered for 10 years or 150,000 miles. Look around on this web site for these problems as they are well documented here.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

First, find a different dealership. The fact that you have coolant visably leaking and your current dealership won't fix the leak is crap. Second, track your coolant level. When it gets down about halfway take it to the new dealership for service. Finally, contact Chevy Customer Care here about this. They may be able to help you find a different dealership as well. They'll need your VIN and location.

I'm not sure what to say about the shifting as the 2011s are known for harsh and odd shifting.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Lag from a stop is an issue with the engine's reaction to knock. Run at least 89, preferably 93 octane, and throw away the stock spark plugs in favor of something that's not garbage (see the "Hesitation Gone" thread in the 1.4 Turbo section; we've got many people running better iridium plugs with good results).

Water pump...that's pretty obvious, and that service manager is a clueless idiot. Find a better dealership and crack GM Customer Service down on that one.

Harsh shifting - time for a transmission fluid change. This isn't unique to only the Cruze after some miles get put on them; generally shifts get much harder as the transmission fluid breaks down in 30-50000 miles in most automatic vehicles.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm with the rest on finding a new dealer, if they send out a survey for service blast them in it and return it. 

Plugs are a good thing to invest in right about now with a 2011's.

Can't speak on the 2011 auto as I don't really drive her car that much and it's still in the pre 20k mile range.


----------



## S-Fitz (Jul 16, 2012)

Are you talking about the transmission holding gears for an extra 500 rpm or so while accelerating when it is cold outside and the engine is cold? Once the temp gauge is a quarter of the way up, it shifts at the usual 2500 rpms. As a fellow 2011 owner, that's just the way it is if that is what you were trying to describe. I've figured that it must be a way to warm up the engine quickly... Or something :tongue:


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

S-Fitz said:


> Are you talking about the transmission holding gears for an extra 500 rpm or so while accelerating when it is cold outside and the engine is cold? Once the temp gauge is a quarter of the way up, it shifts at the usual 2500 rpms. As a fellow 2011 owner, that's just the way it is if that is what you were trying to describe. I've figured that it must be a way to warm up the engine quickly... Or something :tongue:


My previous GM car(a 2004 cavlier) auto transmission does this was well. I'm not sure its to enhance engine warming though, seems more like its to get the transfluid in the proper operating range quicker. The reason I say this I was monitoring the engine temps that the trans did this & its totally random, but no where near fully warmed up. Most of the time it occurs at 165-180F engine temp. I will have to watch the trans temperatures to see what temperature it happens at. 

To the OP, my 2012 auto hates to be driven cold. The 1-2 up shift is almost always jerky & indecisive anything below 40F outside. Once warmed up or even if I use remote start a few minutes its great. When it's like that typically its just the first time shifting it fails to respond properly. Hopefully getting the trans fluid changed will see some improvement, kinda think its just how this craptastic auto is though.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Yeah, avoiding torque converter lockup and lengthening shift points when cold are usually done to warm up transmission fluid as quickly as possible. 

Both Aisin autos I've had have also shifted like crap when cold - the fluids just don't do the job as well when cold.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> Yeah, avoiding torque converter lockup and lengthening shift points when cold are usually done to warm up transmission fluid as quickly as possible.
> 
> Both Aisin autos I've had have also shifted like crap when cold - the fluids just don't do the job as well when cold.


Reason you don't bypass the radiator when you add an auxiliary trans cooler. Radiator is a heating element come winter time, same principles work for Subarus and their oil filter housing.


----------



## bzk6rj (Nov 13, 2014)

I have 61,000 on the clock. Thank you for the replies. I will try a different dealer, it's just not handy. I work for GM so I hate to be down on the vehicle. This is the 8th new GM vehicle I have bought and probably the most problematic so far.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

bzk6rj said:


> I have 61,000 on the clock. Thank you for the replies. I will try a different dealer, it's just not handy. I work for GM so I hate to be down on the vehicle. This is the 8th new GM vehicle I have bought and probably the most problematic so far.


That's the gamble we pay for 1st year production vehicles. 1st year production is how I ended up in my car now.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

jblackburn said:


> Yeah, avoiding torque converter lockup and lengthening shift points when cold are usually done to warm up transmission fluid as quickly as possible.
> 
> Both Aisin autos I've had have also shifted like crap when cold - the fluids just don't do the job as well when cold.


Yup, my ctd shifts firm while cold and takes longer to shift. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Yeah 1st years are a risk...I would agree with everyone here; change the plugs, upgrade the fuel, swap the tranny fluid, and find a dealer to fix the water pump because that is more than likely what it is.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Just to echo the other comments on first year production issues, take a look at this page. If you hover over one of the year's bar graphs, you'll get details for that year and also links to NHTSA recordings. 

Chevrolet Cruze Problems | CarComplaints.com


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

bzk6rj said:


> I have 61,000 on the clock. Thank you for the replies. I will try a different dealer, it's just not handy. I work for GM so I hate to be down on the vehicle. This is the 8th new GM vehicle I have bought and probably the most problematic so far.


Hey there,

Please feel free to let me know if you need any additional assistance into a different dealership. I apologize for the disheartening experience, but I would be happy to assist the best way possible. Be sure to just send me over a private message and include your VIN, current mileage and contact information. 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

